# Service après-vente (SAV)



## Ploupinet

Salve tutti,

Mi domando come si puo dire "SAV" (per "service après-vente") in Italiano: potete aiutarmi per favore? 

Sto cercando qualcosa davvero utilizzato, come SAV in Francia. Ho trovato "servizio post-vendita" ma non so se si dice in realità?

Grazie in avanza!


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Ploupinet,

Excuse-moi, j'étais occupé. Le Larousse est pas mal fait du tout et il donne "assistenza clienti". Sur google.it en italien (ricerca avanzata, lingua italiano, Paese Italia), on a environ 4 720 000 résultats contre 560 000 pour "servizio post vendita", qui est évidemment plus précis, mais qu'on pourrait aussi remplacer par "assistenza tecnica" (13 600 000 résultats).

Ciao


----------



## Ploupinet

Bonjour !
Ok merci. Mais je recherche vraiment ce que disent les Italiens, et surtout l'abréviation correspondante (car j'imagine qu'il y en a une ?).


----------



## matoupaschat

Aucune idée pour le moment. Je n'ai pas le temps, je chercherai plus tard.

En attendant, et la réponse sera plus sûre, *Necsus, **Anja *ou* Paulfromitaly*: *Aiuto! À l'aide !*

Ciao!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

"Servizio post vendita" = S.p.v.


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie anche da parte mia, Paul .
PS. Molto divertente il verbo "siliconer" del tuo link


----------



## Paulfromitaly

matoupaschat said:


> Grazie anche da parte mia, Paul .
> PS. Molto divertente il verbo "siliconer" del tuo link



Non è corretto?


----------



## matoupaschat

Gia! In francese. Non avevo però mai visto prima usare un verbo francese (senza le virgolette) nel bel mezzo di una frase italiana, un sostantivo, un aggettivo o un avverbio, sì.


----------

